# Lake Creek River Access-Eagle County



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Eagle County is pleased to announce that the Lake Creek Housing Authority has donated an 8-acre property, known as the Lake Creek River Access Site (just west of Edwards, adjacent to the wastewater treatment plant) to Eagle County Open Space. This conveyance assures permanent public access to the Eagle River for boating and angling.

Special thanks to Timberline Tours who has agreed to continue providing seasonal porta-potties at the site.  

Call me if you want further info, 

Toby Sprunk, Director
Eagle County Open Space 
970-328-8698


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Fantastic!

Thanks for all the work you do, and thanks to Greg and the crew at Timberline!


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*What?*

No shout out to the Housing Director that helped make it happen?

Hi Toby.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

...and special thanks to the Housing Director, Jill Klosterman, who had this brilliant idea in the first place.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

ArgoCat said:


> No shout out to the Housing Director that helped make it happen?
> 
> Hi Toby.


Oops, sorry about that. I let one basic need take precedence over another basic need...

Thanks Jill!


----------

